# Recommend insoles for cycling shoes



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Any recommendations for good insoles for cycling shoes?

Do cycling shoe insoles have to be different from regular sneaker insoles?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Specialized BG.
$45, but worth it. You get shims too.
Have the guy at the shop do the foot pad arch measurement thing. They come in normal, med and high arch.

They are not hugely different. The Spec ones have this little nub thing that is right over the cleat. It's supposed to help you keep your toes more comfortable.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Louis Garneau makes very good insoles IMO. They are heat moldable, and come in winter-warm and summer-cool varieties. It's easy to mold them to shape in a few minutes and made my shoes feel almost custom. I also use the Spec BG ones (bought those first for one pair, then found the LGs and bought them for the other pair of shoes), and while they are good, I found the LG to be more comfortable. FYI, they are thicker than the Spec and much thicker than the typical thin crap that comes with the shoes, so if your shoes are already on the snug side, they may make them feel tight.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with zscwg.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=Shoes_KeyTech09


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i use regular sof-sole insoles. good cushioning and arch support but fairy generic.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Been using Spenco insoles since my roadriding/tri days in '82. Have used just the flat green soles and the blue, thicker one with the arch supports. Tahy work for me and are very inexpen$ive. Good luck with that!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I use the superfeet blue's and they work pretty well for $35. Beyond that I would probably go custom. I am curious to see the new Giro shoes this spring as they are supposed to have some sort of shimming system built in.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

The distance from the footbed to the tongue of my new Northwave Rebel shoe is pretty large and I cannot tighten the strap snug enough.

Can you recommend some THICK insoles? The Dr. Scholls Gel Sport insoles are not think enough either.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I might talk to a ski shop that does alpine boot fitting. They usually have fiberboard shims designed to take vertical volume out of a boot. Those would work pretty well, and are really easy to replace or fine tune in the future.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

zombinate said:


> I might talk to a ski shop that does alpine boot fitting. They usually have fiberboard shims designed to take vertical volume out of a boot. Those would work pretty well, and are really easy to replace or fine tune in the future.


ive never understood why someone would insist on getting a ski boot that needed to have excess volume taken up or be punched out. there are so many fits out there just about anyone should be able to find a close to perfect fit. i get shimming to adjust heel angle or what have you, but raising your foot up to take up excess volume? to me that is a) lazy shopping and b) an employee just trying to make a sale with no interest for the costumer. ok, rant over.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

b-kul said:


> ive never understood why someone would insist on getting a ski boot that needed to have excess volume taken up or be punched out. there are so many fits out there just about anyone should be able to find a close to perfect fit. i get shimming to adjust heel angle or what have you, but raising your foot up to take up excess volume? to me that is a) lazy shopping and b) an employee just trying to make a sale with no interest for the costumer. ok, rant over.


- Some people like myself have very wide feet and it's very difficult finding the right size.

- Some people have different shaped and sized left and right foot. If a shoe fits my left perfect, chances are it will not fit the right foot so well.

- Bike shops don't carry much inventory so you have to order a bunch and find one that fits.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> - Some people like myself have very wide feet and it's very difficult finding the right size.
> 
> - Some people have different shaped and sized left and right foot. If a shoe fits my left perfect, chances are it will not fit the right foot so well.
> 
> - Bike shops don't carry much inventory so you have to order a bunch and find one that fits.


i didnt mean widening an already wide boot or shimming to fit different shaped feet but like the people who get a technica (high volume) extensivly fitted to their feet when they would be better served with a ft or diabello (low volume) with not many alterations for example. idk, not a big deal but it just ticks me off when people get hell bent on what is trendy instead of a good fit.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Decided to make shims using cereal box cardboard.

Used the stock insole to cut out the shim them installed the insole on top of the shims in the shoe. Worked well.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently bought a pair of insoles from The Walking Company. They are taller than my previous SuperFeet insoles, and significantly more comfortable. They are as close to custom as I've ever had. Unfortunately they were damn expensive.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Superfeet blue in mine. The specialized BG stuff isn't all that legit, for one thing they test for the shims with you standing on the ground, which does not mimic cycling AT ALL.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a set made for mine, the person who does my insoles for normal wear also does alot of insoles for different sports. There is nothing like a custom set, But they are pricey.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, i fall into the "I ordered two sets of shoes off the internet and neither fit" category. I guess that makes me anti-american, anti-small business, lazy and fat.

Regardless, Northwave sizes are huge!!!!! I wear a 43 in Sidi and Shimano. The 42 Northwave is massive inside. 

So flame away, but I have the same question, can anyone suggest a larger or thicker insole that won't sacrifice the stiffness of the outersole for pedaling?

Thanks.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

GFisher2001 said:


> Ok, i fall into the "I ordered two sets of shoes off the internet and neither fit" category. I guess that makes me anti-american, anti-small business, lazy and fat.
> 
> Regardless, Northwave sizes are huge!!!!! I wear a 43 in Sidi and Shimano. The 42 Northwave is massive inside.
> 
> ...


Sometimes you can't find shoes that fit you in your area. So, you are stuck ordering on line.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

ziscwg said:


> Specialized BG.
> $45, but worth it. You get shims too.
> Have the guy at the shop do the foot pad arch measurement thing. They come in normal, med and high arch.
> 
> They are not hugely different. The Spec ones have this little nub thing that is right over the cleat. It's supposed to help you keep your toes more comfortable.


+1, although like others have said the measurement system is a bit of a joke - the footpad I stood on more or less said "this may not work, as you aren't on a bike" in big letters, so I just used what I felt was a good fit (and it is). I use the the Blue ones in all my shoes regardless of brand.


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Another +1 for Specialized BG footbeds. I have blue and they seem to work great!


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

+1 for Superfeet. 

Haven't tried the new head-moldable insoles, but I've heard great reviews about the Shimano and Garneau ones. Might be worth checking out too.


----------



## nevermindboy (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey iv just joined and wanted to know if any these insoles would help with arch pain caused by the bike pedals? (i did try superfeet insoles but they didnt work really at all) Thanks


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

nevermindboy said:


> Hey iv just joined and wanted to know if any these insoles would help with arch pain caused by the bike pedals? (i did try superfeet insoles but they didnt work really at all) Thanks


You might have your cleat in a bad position for your foot. The pressure transfers to your arch.

Shoes and the fit for shoes are such a personal thing.

Are you running flats or spd type pedals?


----------



## nevermindboy (Sep 18, 2013)

The pedals are flat i think it might be because the pedal rests exactly in between the arch my foot and the front and back digs in? maybe? I got my eye on some of these insoles from NH, i have bought some arch things from them before that i just slip onto my foot and really helped me when on the exercise bike with no trainers on stopping the arch pain from that but i lost them lol so im gonna see if the insoles will do the trick


----------

